# Great little router and a great value with one nit



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have three of these babies and love em. 
Still $89 at HD; free shipping online, but it's better to go in store with a lowe's coupon.

I don't find the grip to be all that much different from the bosch colt, so to each his own there.
I LOVE the led.
I also love how compact that it is, how compact the case is, the square base (swapped to the square base on all 3) and the cord length; not too long, not too short.
Runs very smooth.

Light years above and beyond the R2400.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice review, thanks


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Does this one have the little pilot light above the collet? I could not consider a trim router without this feature…. * EDIT*! Ooops, I missed your comment on the LED light… sorry!! I'll have to go take a closer look at these now, sounds like this might be the right one for me… thanks for the review!


----------



## RaiD (Nov 2, 2009)

I love this router as well, and my only complaint is the lack of accessories for it - namely a plunge base, angled base, and clear sub-base that accepts porter cable template bushings are all unavailable (at least not from Ridgid). If anyone can prove me otherwise please do so. 

I constantly see these options available for the DeWalt, Porter Cable and Bosch trim routers and I find myself sometimes regretting my purchase although I still love this router overall.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The 2401 accepts the 2400 baseplate which I'm pretty sure does accept pc style bushings.
Those are too small though, so I'll be making my own pretty soon.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, a plunge base would be nice but the dewalt set is $200+ whereas the Rigid is $89+
For me, $100 for a plunge base is not worth it. Nothing against dewalt as I am sure that plunge base comes in handy for some things. 
I know the R2200 full sized 2 hp router has the same bolt pattern as a full sized porter cable router so I would wonder if this one would be the same. Maybe I will have to take my extra base plate to someplace that carries the dewalt and pc routers to see. All I have to do is remember to do that…that will be the hard part …lol


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I want one. I have the Ridgid combo with the fixed and plunge bases. I really like it. The only complaint is the location of the on/off switch. Right on the top of the router. You have to release of one handle to turn it off. It would be perfect if you could switch it off with your thumb. Thanks for taking time to do the great review.


----------



## johnzo (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been using the Bosch Colt for a couple of years now and never thought I'd find a better trim router. I recently had to bring a set of cabinets to my son's home and found myself without a trim router. I wound up buying the Ridgid trim router with the LED light at his local HD and fell in love with it due to the LED light. I also loved the position of the ON/OFF switch on top so you can quickly hit it in emergency situations (much better than the Bosch switch that you have to search for).


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I picked one up too. Sweet little router. I now have four routers and use this one more than the other three combined.


----------

